# Freak Blue-ish snake



## Scleropages (Jun 22, 2011)

Well Blue-ish grey Jungle python.. Hope it stays this color..... I have posted a pic of it before but here are some more


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh wow! Thats awesome. ok- i now have a new fav jungle! Love the marking on his head. actually just love everything about him.


----------



## Silver (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow, that is gorgeous!


----------



## lisa5 (Jun 22, 2011)

He's a beautiful looking snake, gorgeous colours. How old is he and what's his name?


----------



## Ricochet (Jun 22, 2011)

Sweet - sensational colors and patterns. Hope they hold.

What sort of temperment is the little fella displaying so far?????


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 22, 2011)

He could be a she as I haven't sexed it yet... it's around 7 months old,Only one in the cluch to turn this color so far.
I have yet to name any of my baby snakes , lol

Another pic 








Ricochet said:


> Sweet - sensational colors and patterns. Hope they hold.
> 
> What sort of temperment is the little fella displaying so far?????



Not very snappy at all


----------



## Ricochet (Jun 22, 2011)

Maybe the blue color is his way of camoflage on your ink


----------



## nagini-baby (Jun 22, 2011)

thats awesome!!! if you get any more colouring up like that give us a bzz..


----------



## byron_moses (Jun 22, 2011)

ahhh its funny it looks alot like you mate alot of blue with the rare normal patch of colour lol

cracker animal mate


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jun 22, 2011)

A few speciens of the South western carpets pythons turn up that also display this blue grey colouring to a degree.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 22, 2011)

Kinda looks like a mix between a B&Y and a B&W.


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 22, 2011)

PilbaraPythons said:


> A few speciens of the South western carpets pythons turn up that also display this blue grey colouring to a degree.



Awesome, where the ones you have seen adults? Just keen to know if it will stay that color , I guess it will go alot duller with age



kawasakirider said:


> Kinda looks like a mix between a B&Y and a B&W.


 
The parents where both black and yellow, but I know what you mean


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh, I wasn't even thinking you'd crossed them (I don't know why you would, lol), I just thought they looked like a bit of both, just by chance.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 22, 2011)

Cracking snake mate... very interesting indeed. Hope it keeps it's colour for you.


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 22, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Oh, I wasn't even thinking you'd crossed them (I don't know why you would, lol), I just thought they looked like a bit of both, just by chance.


 
All good,I'm not sure what B/W X B/Y would look like I would guess just a dull yellow , I bred B/Ws last season as well - Pics here: http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/daddy-snake-baby-snake-s-164670/ None had any cool blue-ish grey tho



Red-Ink said:


> Cracking snake mate... very interesting indeed. Hope it keeps it's colour for you.


 
Thanks I am hoping some of the cluch mates will color up like this too, some are a weird color


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the link, I replied. They look great


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 22, 2011)

Hopefully in another 100 years when I breed this one and then it's baby's and it's baby's baby's I might get a High blue-ish Grey Jungle , haha


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 22, 2011)

i dont wanna wait that long! can I have one now please


----------



## Khagan (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank god it wasn't your other freakish blue snake =p. Pretty cool jungle.


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 22, 2011)

lol your all asking the wrong question, the question you should be asking is how much is it


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 22, 2011)

hahahaha! i am assuming that even though scleropages seems like a fairly awesome guy  he wont be selling it at any price. And most definately not one I could afford...


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 22, 2011)

LOL, I breed snakes so I can keep em all ( insert insane laughter here) so needless to say when I hatch a cool one I hord it, lol

But ya never know I could hatch a heap this year



Khagan said:


> Thank god it wasn't your other freakish blue snake =p. Pretty cool jungle.


 
hahahahah


----------



## marteed (Jun 22, 2011)

The pattern on the head looks like a bear (teddy), so cute! I have a good imagination, lol!


----------



## Smithers (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice Looker


----------



## benjamind2010 (Jun 22, 2011)

Cross this with an axanthic and it might throw up a true blue-grey jungle - which would then give you a pure white snake (or close enough to it) when bred with the albino gene.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 23, 2011)

Stunning looking jungle ,
Ive had a few with blueish colours coming threw but usually its only a intermeadiate colour in transition to the yellow coming threw . 
You can imagine how excited I was seeing a similar blue colouration coming threw in the striping in some of my tiger jungles as they coloured up etc lol...
If it does stay blue ? , then that would be really something to focus a breeding programme on .
Keep us posted on how this one developes.
cheers
Roger


----------



## Snowman (Jun 23, 2011)

The snake in my avitar has a similar color. It darkened up but still retains some of the blue/grey


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 23, 2011)

i noticed that to Roger, some of the tigers get that blue tinge for a while but then fades out.. hope it holds for you Paul... love the head pattern..


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 23, 2011)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Stunning looking jungle ,
> Ive had a few with blueish colours coming threw but usually its only a intermeadiate colour in transition to the yellow coming threw .
> You can imagine how excited I was seeing a similar blue colouration coming threw in the striping in some of my tiger jungles as they coloured up etc lol...
> If it does stay blue ? , then that would be really something to focus a breeding programme on .
> ...



Yup I am hoping it holds... I have kept the full cluch ( as I hord snakes- haha) so all going well I might hatch some more in another 3 or so years



AM Pythons said:


> i noticed that to Roger, some of the tigers get that blue tinge for a while but then fades out.. hope it holds for you Paul... love the head pattern..


 
My "Tigers" from Rodgers line just look stripey  I haven't noticed any blue in the last cluch that hatched.



Snowman said:


> The snake in my avitar has a similar color. It darkened up but still retains some of the blue/grey


 
Cool, can you post a before and after pic if possible?


----------



## Naga_Kanya (Jun 23, 2011)

What a stunner! I love that colouring. Lucky you! Please keep us updated with photos.


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 26, 2011)

Crappy Pic but one of the cluch mates is starting to change color as well... Flash has washed all the color out in the pic, butt!


----------



## AndrewHenderson (Jun 29, 2011)

You get that a bit in some yallingup locale imbricata like this one


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 30, 2011)

Sorta , got any more pics?


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 13, 2011)

She/He shed. woot still blue-ish , lol


----------



## gold&black... (Jul 13, 2011)

Really like the last pic you've posted... G/B...


----------



## Jeffa (Jul 13, 2011)

great patterns and beautiful snake, but I must be coloured blind as all I can see is black, yellow and grey. nice anyway.

I would love to see this snake in the flesh as I would assume the pics do not do this animal justice.


----------



## varanus (Jul 13, 2011)

Lookin' great!


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 14, 2011)

Ok these are the last pics I am going to post on here of said snakey for a year or so , I was trying to find a grey snake to take a comparison pic of... these are what I got , so will just wait a year or so until its bigger... or I get a camera other than my phone , haha

Grey-bluesish grey... looks more blusish than grey but meh , lol It's only a snake!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

He is just amazing. so in love with him!!! The snake that is


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 23, 2011)

Crappy mob vid , haha it's a still the same color!

[video=youtube;g-w7f4M2xio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-w7f4M2xio[/video]


----------



## Smithers (Aug 23, 2011)

Grey or Blue its a stunner


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 23, 2011)

Yup I'm quite happy with it atm


----------



## jakebraa (Aug 24, 2011)

that jungle looks amazing!!!!!


p.s i tried reply to the inbox but ur inbox is full


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 24, 2011)

You sure he hasn't been put under the gun?


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 24, 2011)

jakebraa said:


> that jungle looks amazing!!!!!
> 
> 
> p.s i tried reply to the inbox but ur inbox is full



whoops will delete some messages!



kawasakirider said:


> You sure he hasn't been put under the gun?



haha Not tattooed yet


----------



## Scleropages (Sep 16, 2011)

Still blue-ish


----------



## Smithers (Sep 16, 2011)

And still loving it


----------



## Southside Morelia (Sep 16, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> View attachment 218106
> 
> Still blue-ish



Cracker jungle S, i'm sure it looks 10x better in the flesh and would love to see the "bluish" colour.... First time seeing the thread and hope it proves out for you! Keep us posted as you have.  

Love the look of Jungles with one scale black border, with lighter black...in your case BLUE colour... Stunning!
Cheers..


----------



## Scleropages (Sep 17, 2011)

Scaley? one.. louse.







Southside Morelia said:


> Cracker jungle S, i'm sure it looks 10x better in the flesh and would love to see the "bluish" colour.... First time seeing the thread and hope it proves out for you! Keep us posted as you have.
> 
> Love the look of Jungles with one scale black border, with lighter black...in your case BLUE colour... Stunning!
> Cheers..


Thanx Tiger , the one scale black border is a brother/sister to this one... Should hatch some cool snakes in a few seasons time... all going well


----------



## Em1986 (Sep 17, 2011)

Still loving these heaps!


----------



## Fantazmic (Sep 17, 2011)

absolutely stunning...how exciting for you

keep us posted with the pics


----------



## Scleropages (Sep 22, 2011)

It's turning into my new favorite baby snake!
(Pic from last night)


----------



## reptileaddiction (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice looking snake, but I can't see the blue. Looks grey to me. Maybe it looks different in the flesh.


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Sep 22, 2011)

My boy just shed and seems to be coming out with this pattern as well =/ how odd ..


----------



## Khagan (Sep 22, 2011)

Looks like it's going grey/black/white, could it be axanthic then? I've seen other jungles labeled as such.


----------



## alrightknight (Sep 22, 2011)

A very slate like colour or blu-tac what ever you like. looks awesome.


----------



## Scleropages (Sep 22, 2011)

haha blueish-grey-icky color maybe???

I have no Idear ( that's a blind antelope) how it will turn out.


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 11, 2011)

Update:


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 11, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the update!!! he is so beautiful.


----------



## NightsMistress (Dec 11, 2011)

Love the :0 face pattern on his head hehe. Gorgeous snake <3


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 5, 2012)

Update , hes over a year old and still blue


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Feb 5, 2012)

She still looks freaking awesome Paul..


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 5, 2012)

Jungle_Freak said:


> She still looks freaking awesome Paul..



Thanks Tiger , I must admit if I haven't seen a jungle with this amount of color before , I'm glad hes kept it , hope I can produce some more when hes old enough.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Feb 6, 2012)

You can see wild jungles with lots of yellow in the black pattern .
But ive never seen that much blue in the black pattern before.
You never know what trait can pop out when you breed in captivity and especially if the bloodlines are inbred.
Something that is rare of just hidden in the colour genes can turn up.
I hope it is genetic in some way. 
I would be breeding him back to the mother and doing a out cross to unrelated stock etc
or breed him to his sister etc 
That should provide a few answers ...
Good luck Paul..

PS A blue carpet for a blue man. The gods must like you lol


----------



## Mo Deville (Mar 10, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> Update , hes over a year old and still blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricochet (Mar 12, 2012)

I still think he looks well camoflaged on your ink. Great loking snake


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Mar 12, 2012)

That's your arm Sclero!



Scleropages said:


> Update , hes over a year old and still blue


----------



## thomasssss (Mar 12, 2012)

did anyone else notice the beardies in the background sitting in the fern very nice jungle to


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 12, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> did anyone else notice the beardies in the background sitting in the fern very nice jungle to



haha they like to watch!

Also , the Jungle has a "tully" background in its parents , not Julatten like asked in a PM , I'll take a pic of him with a yearling Jullaten so ya can see the difference latter.


----------



## Cuppz90 (Mar 12, 2012)

Beautiful Snake as for the name...

Concrete 

For Concrete Jungle!


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 12, 2012)

LOl , it doesn't need any weird name , will be a few years to find out for sure if its a one off or a color that can be worked with.


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Mar 12, 2012)

mines a honey jungle with a number 5 on its head, will post pics soon


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 12, 2012)

JAKO66 said:


> mines a honey jungle with a number 5 on its head, will post pics soon



Cool , post some pics


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 12, 2012)

very nice animal paul. i had one extremely similar .it was the odd one in the clutch. unfortunatly it died a few years ago with 13 cancer tumors in her at only 3 years of age.


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 12, 2012)

slimebo said:


> very nice animal paul. i had one extremely similar .it was the odd one in the clutch. unfortunatly it died a few years ago with 13 cancer tumors in her at only 3 years of age.



Interesting python , almost blue but more grey, I hope you haven't Jinxed mine with cancer! , one of his sisters is showing the same color so hopefully in a few years there might be a few more...

Pics for Col ,, not jullaten.


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 16, 2012)

Nnnaawww He just has sex with his mum


----------



## Nighthawk (Jul 16, 2012)

Eeeew... You said that so casually lol! Good luck with the pairing, fingers crossed you get some more with that colour  He looks beautiful.


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 16, 2012)

Weirdly he now changes color from a "meh" grey in the daytime to a "nice blue-grey" at night... very weird.


----------



## woody101 (Jul 16, 2012)

Congrats mate hope all goes well! how old is he?


----------



## Nighthawk (Jul 16, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> Weirdly he now changes color from a "meh" grey in the daytime to a "nice blue-grey" at night... very weird.



"Quicksilver" jungle...? Just a thought


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 19, 2012)

JUst seeing how this line is going for you Paul?? im very interested to see updated photos if you have any? Did you get a clutch out of them this year? Were ant blue/grey if you did?? 

cheers
Toby


----------



## Grogshla (Dec 19, 2012)

You must be colour blind mate.
It is a nice snake though, thanks for sharing!


----------



## benjamind2010 (Dec 20, 2012)

Axanthic! Nice one too!


----------



## Pinoy (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm guessing you don't know what that means lol. 


Definitely looks different and I bet it's hard to capture the real colour too. Even if the colour was normal he still has a nice pattern


----------



## benjamind2010 (Dec 20, 2012)

I remember these for a snake:

Axanthic = lacking yellow/orange pigment
Anerythristic = lacking red/pink pigment
Amelanistic = lacking black/blue/brown pigment


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2012)

benjamind2010 said:


> I remember these for a snake:
> 
> Axanthic = lacking yellow/orange pigment
> Anerythristic = lacking red/pink pigment
> Amelanistic = lacking black/blue/brown pigment



Yes but the one "lacking yellow/orange pigment" is a Jullaten Jungle, they are naturally coloured this way, its not Axanthic.


----------

